# Diesal heating in 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all , I think 650 asked about the heating in our van . I don't know what the temp was in Melrose Scotland last weekend but we didn't put the heating on through the night when we were sleeping! 
Obviously it was our first trip but we plan to use the van all winter also so I will give you an update on use of heating . We bought some new external silverscreens as we found them excellent on the last van in winter I wonder if they help ?
We have a trip to North Yorkshire a trip to the Lakes and 5nights in the Cairngorms at Xmas booked So I'm pretty sure we will test the heating out well and truly. Thanks for the info on the hinges on the bathroom door good idea!
happy vanning everyone !


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo, Thanks for the feedback, The blinds make a big difference as the large windscreen and door windows are not double glazed and a lot of heat is lost through them. I have purchased a Fiamma external thermal screen and have noticed quite an improvement already.
I am also looking for insulation for the rear doors and will post when I have sorted them ( if anyone is interested). I have done some measurements now with external / internal temps + heater use as a standard van, with the thermal screen and will again when the rear doors are done.
Cheers y'all


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Insulation on rear doors on the Tribute can be done by purchasing some silver behind household radiator 'bubble wrap' and cut to the required size, it can be pushed in place behind the rubber window surround and can be pulled off quite as easily, I have made two screens for my Timberland rear door windows, even though they are plastic, made the world of difference in the temperature in the bathroom overnight. Cant praise that bubble stuff highly enough for making your own 'Silver Screens'.


----------

